# Lance got dirty..



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

this weekend. He raced, and got 1st, in a marathon race in Texas this past weekend. I know it's mountain biking, but fun to see pros get muddy. Pictures are about half-way down the page.

http://tmbra.org/board/viewtopic.php?t=10014&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a better look at his bike afterwards:

View attachment 190091


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> Here's a better look at his bike afterwards:
> 
> View attachment 190091



I'm guessing you were there? Had I been back home, instead of stuck in Idaho in stupid snow for school, I would've tried to make the race. Would've been fun in those conditions.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

locobaylor said:


> I'm guessing you were there?


Not me. The pic came from Lance's Twitter account.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

locobaylor said:


> this weekend. He raced, and got 1st, in a marathon race in Texas this past weekend. I know it's mountain biking, but fun to see pros get muddy. Pictures are about half-way down the page.
> 
> http://tmbra.org/board/viewtopic.php?t=10014&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


Looking at the results, he didn't so much race as just go for a mountain bike ride and get muddy. Having a number on your back only counts when there's competition.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> Looking at the results, he didn't so much race as just go for a mountain bike ride and get muddy. Having a number on your back only counts when there's competition.


Never heard of Chris Eatough, eh? Please be quiet...:mad2:


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Valid Point*



backinthesaddle said:


> Never heard of Chris Eatough, eh? Please be quiet...:mad2:


Curious to why people criticize the guy for going to local mountain bike races? Nobody told the other 'pro road riders' they couldn't show up and race. I think it's great for the sport.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The guys that LA beat are legit cat 1 mtb'ers; maybe not pro level but definitely in the next tier.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Seems Lance feels the need to go back to all the races he _didn't _win in past years including this one, Miles of DIscomfort, where he DNF'ed back in 2008. Of course, by now everyone knows about the Leadville 100 saga.

As for why more pros didn't show up...they don't have the same needs to prove something. For the record, Chris Eatough, endurance MTBer extraordinaire, is "officially" retired from pro racing since last year.


Great for the sport? Yes. Great for the bike-selling industry? Yes. But still don't like his personal M.O.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ive always thought this was the coolest thing about Lance. Ive always thought it would be cool if Kobe just showed up at a local 3 on 3 tournament or Tiger at a muni. When does p. manning or L. james just show up and get it on with the locals? Who twiiters to ride at a local park in ireland? 
BTW, how the hell does he have time for this stuff, isnt their schedule pretty full once the season starts?


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> Ive always thought this was the coolest thing about Lance. Ive always thought it would be cool if Kobe just showed up at a local 3 on 3 tournament or Tiger at a muni. When does p. manning or L. james just show up and get it on with the locals? Who twiiters to ride at a local park in ireland?
> BTW, how the hell does he have time for this stuff, isnt their schedule pretty full once the season starts?


Its simple marketing. The more he does things like this the more fans he wins over and the more merchandise he sells. More exporsure, etc... Simple.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

CaliBuddha said:


> Its simple marketing. The more he does things like this the more fans he wins over and the more merchandise he sells. More exporsure, etc... Simple.


You're cynical to the point of being inaccurate.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Im not saying thats the only reason. Im sure he still loves cycling and it doesnt really matter who you ride w/ as long as youre riding. But it doesnt hurt his image is all Im saying.


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

CaliBuddha said:


> Im not saying thats the only reason. Im sure he still loves cycling and it doesnt really matter who you ride w/ as long as youre riding. But it doesnt hurt his image is all Im saying.


Well then we're in agreement. Though I think the scale is pointed more heavily towards his love of riding than merchandise.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe you are correct. That was my original thought but then got carried away w/ money.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually I'm guessing his primary motivation was training without the travel.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*when he was living /training in LA*

during the Sheryl Crow years he showed up at a cx race w/ Tony Cruz
he had fun, he raced hard
I think he just likes racing, he's like a frickin greyhound, it is what he knows
if you ever see Tony Cruz, call him Per Noel
he raced at Cross Vegas and got whupped so it isn't just ego stroking

not a fanboy by any means but I agree. rare in any other sport for a top tier athlete to show up at lesser events

it should be encouraged not disparaged


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> Ive always thought this was the coolest thing about Lance. Ive always thought it would be cool if Kobe just showed up at a local 3 on 3 tournament or Tiger at a muni.


If there are hot ladies there, then Tiger and Kobe will most likely show up. :wink5:


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> Looking at the results, he didn't so much race as just go for a mountain bike ride and get muddy. Having a number on your back only counts when there's competition.



Conditions were fine until things started to thaw. Then things got bad, all you have to do is take a look at the results to see a huge number of DNF's to realize that it was hard. I personally know many of the ones listed as DNF's, guys that are very very strong on the bike, guys that have finished La Ruta and said the mud was as bad or worse than they experienced there. 

The second place finisher is true mtb and cross racer, very good on the bike and able to finish 2nd behind JHK at the Mellow Classic. The rider in 2nd up until the 48 point broke his rear der. 

https://www.usacycling.org/results/index.php?permit=2010-76

I have ridden and raced this course and am damn happy I wasn't in that muck Saturday. It's hard enough when it's wet there, much less, wet muddy and cold. I guess if you don't know the competition you'd call them soft, but having raced against them I'll tell you they are far from it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"not a fanboy by any means but I agree. rare in any other sport for a top tier athlete to show up at lesser events
it should be encouraged not disparaged"- atpjunkie

+1 You are correct, Sir!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

HikenBike said:


> If there are hot ladies there, then Tiger and Kobe will most likely show up. :wink5:


Zing!


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> The guys that LA beat are legit cat 1 mtb'ers; maybe not pro level but definitely in the next tier.


Yup. Fawley is no slouch. He wins just about everything here in Tx in the pro class. Eatough is Eatough.... Anyone who doesn't know that name shouldn't comment on the "lack of competition".


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Funny thing is, I know cycling is way beneath the radar in the US, but LA is not. So how come you dont here about this leadville/snowmass stuff on the news, you know at the end as a human interest type thing. At least Pardon the Interuption should have a line on it.
7 time TDF guy with his back story/persona does stuff like this and its practically a secret. Sometimes I have to be reminded exactly how tiny cycling is in this country!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Very true. At least.....*



bigmig19 said:


> Funny thing is, I know cycling is way beneath the radar in the US, but LA is not. So how come you dont here about this leadville/snowmass stuff on the news, you know at the end as a human interest type thing. At least Pardon the Interuption should have a line on it.
> 7 time TDF guy with his back story/persona does stuff like this and its practically a secret. Sometimes I have to be reminded exactly how tiny cycling is in this country!


He's gotten CBS to show the final stage and highlights of the Tour now adays. _Albeit it's only 1 hour. _


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

adimiro said:


> Seems Lance feels the need to go back to all the races he _didn't _win in past years including this one, Miles of DIscomfort, where he DNF'ed back in 2008. Of course, by now everyone knows about the Leadville 100 saga.
> 
> As for why more pros didn't show up...they don't have the same needs to prove something. For the record, Chris Eatough, endurance MTBer extraordinaire, is "officially" retired from pro racing since last year.
> 
> ...


lame. I'm not a big lance fan, but come on. If you really believe that then you need help.

It was fun riding/racing on dirt with Levi over the weekend here in CA too.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

adimiro said:


> Seems Lance feels the need to go back to all the races he _didn't _win in past years including this one, Miles of DIscomfort, where he DNF'ed back in 2008. Of course, by now everyone knows about the Leadville 100 saga.
> 
> As for why more pros didn't show up...they don't have the same needs to prove something. For the record, Chris Eatough, endurance MTBer extraordinaire, is "officially" retired from pro racing since last year.
> 
> ...


No one cares. I was happy to line up with him.

Also, Lance was "officially" retired when he raced at Comfort in '08.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

grrrah said:


> lame. I'm not a big lance fan, but come on. If you really believe that then you need help.



Never really understand why people take differences in opinons sooooo personally on these forums. Just cause your opinion is different from mine, doesn't mean either of us _need help_. 

Lance's ego runs as deep as his racing skill...Respect, even admire Lance the racer...just don't care much about the egotistical persona.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

adimiro said:


> Never really understand why people take differences in opinons sooooo personally on these forums. Just cause your opinion is different from mine, doesn't mean either of us _need help_.
> 
> Lance's ego runs as deep as his racing skill...Respect, even admire Lance the racer...just don't care much about the egotistical persona.


all pros ride a lot obviously, and most line up with the locals a couple of times or some, a lot, during the off or early season wether its for fun, training, or whatever. In your case, and most of the haters (maybe you aren't one) automatically assume its due to his ego/agenda.

yes, he has a very competitive personality, but if he wants line up with the locals to do a race he wants to do (I doubt its part of the Shack's program), more power to him. Not a reason to look down on him. Everyone seems to appreciate the pro's showing up except for a select few. If it were any other elite pro that showed up and blew the field away, would you still claim it was because of their ego?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> during the Sheryl Crow years he showed up at a cx race w/ Tony Cruz
> he had fun, he raced hard
> I think he just likes racing, he's like a frickin greyhound, it is what he knows
> if you ever see Tony Cruz, call him Per Noel
> ...


+Eleventy!!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Ride Across the Sky proves that Lance doesn't "just show up" at local/cult events.

Whether you view what Lance has done to Leadville as a positive or a negative is kind of a reflection of your aesthetic sensibilities.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

adimiro said:


> Lance's ego runs as deep as his racing skill...


He has earned both.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

he should do the death ride just for fun  but it's right smack in the middle of Le'tour


----------



## crankboys (Dec 3, 2009)

*next step - ironman*

He still has to go back and conquer Tri yet but Carmichael is not giving anything away just yet (I think in should read 2011 not 2010)

CNA: And the reports of Lance in the 2010 Ironman. What are your thoughts on how he will go?

Chris: It’s a little early to start speculating about that… however Lance did start his career as a tri-athlete before switching to cycling

Full interview at:


He still has to go back and conquer Tri yet but Carmichael is not giving anything away just yet (I think in should read 2011 not 2010)

CNA: And the reports of Lance in the 2010 Ironman. What are your thoughts on how he will go?

Chris: It’s a little early to start speculating about that… however Lance did start his career as a tri-athlete before switching to cycling

Full interview at:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/en/features/38-general/334-interview-part-2-chris-carmichael


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

adimiro said:


> Never really understand why people take differences in opinons sooooo personally on these forums. Just cause your opinion is different from mine, doesn't mean either of us _need help_.
> 
> Lance's ego runs as deep as his racing skill...Respect, even admire Lance the racer...just don't care much about the egotistical persona.


Never really understood why people feel the need to ascribe a motive that they pull out of their ass for nearly everything Lance does. Is it possible that he just wanted to go out and have some fun? Is it possible that he is fulfilling a promise to someone? Are those motives too hard to comprehend? Is it possible that he had more than one motive? 

I make these comments with the assumption that none of you are Lances' paid psychoanalyst? If I'm wrong, accept my apology--except consider that your obvious inside expertise in this matter should be kept between you and your patient.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

adimiro said:


> Never really understand why people take differences in opinons sooooo personally on these forums. Just cause your opinion is different from mine, doesn't mean either of us _need help_.
> 
> Lance's ego runs as deep as his racing skill...Respect, even admire Lance the racer...just don't care much about the egotistical persona.


If you get to take Lance's racing soooooo personally, taking your posts personally is fair game. If you get to assess Lance's mental state, your's is fair game. If you can't stand the heat...


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

coreyb said:


> If you get to take Lance's racing soooooo personally, taking your posts personally is fair game. If you get to assess Lance's mental state, your's is fair game. If you can't stand the heat...




These forums are a variation of a newspaper's op-ed section...an event happens and people submit their analysis, comments, opinions. This forum title is "Pro Cycling" and the thread is "Lance got dirty", so as best I can tell, this thread is not about me. 

Don't bother me one bit if someone has the need to personally name-call or insult me if they disagree with my opinion, just proves they have nothing more substantial to add to the discussion..


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note.*



coreyb said:


> If you get to take Lance's racing soooooo personally, taking your posts personally is fair game. If you get to assess Lance's mental state, your's is fair game. If you can't stand the heat...


Actually no.

Personal attacks are the quickest way to posting vacations. It is fine to dispute someone's points, arguments and conclusions- heck its the Procycling Forums favorite pastime in May and July. *But personal attacks because you don't like those posts leads to not posting here.* Let's just stick to the arguments. 

Realize of course when it comes to Lance, Lemond and a couple other Procycling forum classic topics nobody is changing their minds, so it best not to get yourself too worked up about this.


----------



## rikaguilera (Jul 31, 2008)

I gotta say, to insult this outing of LA's is pretty silly. He did not advertise his plans to be at this race, but to a few locals. His name did not show up on the registration until a couple of days prior. There was no intent to create some future fan base numbers, but simply to go out and race a course that he (as stated before) loves to ride. He does just "show up" at this Mtb park on occasion to ride.. The conditions made a tough course VERY difficult to ride, and I applaud all that were able to finish. Roadies don't always seem to understand how tough Mtb racing can be, and vise versa with mountain bikers, but an open mind to some of these events might be the intelligent approach. This "marathon" series in Tx has gotten pretty tough, and is a nice addition to a cycling racing season here. I thank Lance for coming out and racing, and I hope he continues to just "show up". 
Oh, and I also thank LA for just "showing up" at the hospital the other day as well. Just shows he does really care, and is not the person some think he is..


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I haven't been on the forum in a week so this response is a little late. I guess its human nature to be suspicious & have this conspiracy theory mentality. But why is it that if Lance shows up at an event, it has to have an ulterior motive?? To get more exposure to sell more product???? To appease his ego??? WTF. 

As a pro road racer with the season well under way, its actually a liability to be riding mtb due to high chance of injury. Look at Landis ie broken hip. Most athletes nowadays have clauses in their contracts that forbid their involvement in dangerous activities outside of their sport because it could affect their year. In light of Lemond's turkey hunting accident, stars today like Boonen have clauses that hope to prevent such an outcome. Boonen is well known to have a thing for racing cars but is not permitted to do so during the racing season. In light of Ballerini's accident this is more than obvious. 

Its no big secret that Lance wants to spend more time with his kids & family. So showing up at one of these local events is nothing more than training for him. Sometimes no matter what a person does, you just can't win. I guess its true that you can only please some of the people some of the time.


----------



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

gamara said:


> I guess its true that you can only please some of the people some of the time.


Whew isn't that the truth. Jealousy is a very stinky cologne. Lance is no saint, but even if he lived in a trailer and donated all his earnings to cancer research some would still find cause to moan. And to that end you can't please some no matter what is said or done, some people just need to be mad at someone or something.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

adimiro said:


> These forums are a variation of a newspaper's op-ed section...an event happens and people submit their analysis, comments, opinions. This forum title is "Pro Cycling" and the thread is "Lance got dirty", so as best I can tell, this thread is not about me.
> 
> Don't bother me one bit if someone has the need to personally name-call or insult me if they disagree with my opinion, just proves they have nothing more substantial to add to the discussion..


Its pretty obvious by your responses that you are taking my off the cuff remark a whole lot more personally than anyone else is taking this thread. So, I appologize for saying that you _need help _(I really didn't mean it literally). I don't know if you are just intentionally trying to change/re-direct the topic from your original statement (talk about not adding to the discussion), or you were really hurt by what was meant as a harmless poke, so either way, I take it back.

But according to the mod's note, I'm still allowed to think your conclusion is lame. I think.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

grrrah said:


> But according to the mod's note, I'm still allowed to think your conclusion is lame. I think.



Grrrah, thanks for being so gracious, but my last comment and the moderator's post was regarding a post by "coreyb" (see above). 

With Lance and other polarizing figures/issues, we can just agree to disgree.


----------

